# Smoked bluefish



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Was hoping to get a mess of mullet. Got bored and caught 2 bluefish. Figured I would see how they taste in a dip. Used hickory chips at about 210 degrees for 4 hrs with my rebel rub


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks good, how was it? Have not tried smoked fish with a rub on it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Havent tried it yet. Gonna stop at the store today after work and get the stuff to make a cream cheese dip. I'll let ya know how it tastes. After googling it, looks like smoked bluefish dip is popular up on the east coast


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW!! I used about 2 cups of bluefish minced in the processor When I picked the meat off the skin, I discarded the dark meat. It didnt take much because it fluffed up like sawdust lol. Then I mixed in 8oz of whipped cream cheese, 3 tbs of sour cream, 1 shallot, 1tbs of minced garlic, 1tbs of lemon juice, 6 drops of crystal hot sauce, and 1 tbs of horseradish. Dusted it with some rub and its the best I ever made


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Finished product


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

May have to try sumpin similar. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

That looks fantastic and I like the recipe you used. I think I am going to try that with the next king mack I get.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll bring the crackers, tortilla chips and beer.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

With all those "fixin's" you could eat an old shoe ...


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

:no:


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the new recipes - minus the crocker ;]

I smoke Salmon , basted with my BBQ sauce then mix it with thousand Island dressing for a dip , then use Frito's Scoops to serve but this is different and will try some new things 

Thanks again


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

Ive been looking for a smoked Bluefish dip recipe. I will try it, thanks for sharing.


----------

